# Öffenlicher Bereich > Sitten und Bräuche im alten/ heutigen Thailand >  Magische Praktiken zur Erzwingung von Liebe

## Joseph

Im den folgenden Beiträgen möchte ich Sitten und Bräuche darstellen, wie sie in Thailand vor gar nicht langer Zeit üblich waren, Sitten und Bräuche, von denen einige auf dem flachen Land noch heute zu finden sind… 

Der erste Beitrag beschäftigt sich mit den magischen Praktiken, die Männer anwandten, um sich die Liebe der Frauen zu sichern, und umgekehrt, wie Frauen die Liebe der Männer zu erzwingen versuchten. Hauptsächliche Quelle: Terwiel, Monks and Magic

Wollte ein Mann eine bestimmte Frau für sich gewinnen, so wandte er oft, wenn die Frau nicht wollte wie er, bestimmte magische Praktiken an, durch die er die Liebe der Frau erzwingen wollte. Er hatte viele Möglichkeiten, ich liste hier einige auf, nach der Stärke ihrer Wirksamkeit. 

1)	Er trug bestimmte Amulette, die ihn für die Frau attraktiver machen sollten.
2)	Er ließ sich ein bestimmtes Tattoo einstechen. Die Wirkung des Tattoos konnte er dann durch bestimmte magische Sprüche, so genannte Khathas (????) verstärken. 
3)	Er rieb sich das Gesicht mit einem Puder ein und sagte ebenfalls dazu ein Khatha. Das Puder wurde mit Wasser gemischt und auf das Gesicht aufgetragen. Dabei gab es zwei Methoden, einmal konnte das nasse Pulver über das gesamte Gesicht gestrichen werden, die Methode hieß ‚Thabpääng’ (??????). Oder man trug mit den Fingerspitzen weiße Punkte auf das Gesicht auf, diese Art hieß ‚Pbapbääng’ (??????)
4)	Er holte sich bei einem Mönch eine kleine Flasche, die mit einer klaren Flüssigkeit gefüllt war. Darin schwammen zwei hölzerne Bildchen. Das eine Bild war aus schwarzem Holz, 1,5 cm hoch. Das andere war von hellerem Holz und nur 1 cm groß. Die Flasche mit Inhalt wurde ‚Raagjom’ genannt, wahrscheinlich ??????? geschrieben. Das Fläschchen konnte in der Hemdentasche getragen werden, man glaubte, es beinhalte eine große Menge ‚Meddta’ (?????), d.h. ‚Gnade’. Man glaubte, ein solches Fläschchen müsse die Frau veranlassen, in Liebe zu dem Mann zu erglühen. Man glaubte, gewisse hoch angesehene Mönche könnten durch Meditation und bestimmte Gebete in Pali die Wirkung der Flasche initiieren.
5)	Wenn die oben genannten Praktiken nicht zum Ziele führten, zeichnete er ein bestimmtes, aus dem Sri-Zeichen entwickeltes Symbol, Es wurde „Jann Naphathamam’  genannt (Thaischreibweise nicht genau bekannt). Während der Mann das Diagramm zeichnete, musste er intensiv an die Frau denken und einen bestimmten Zauberspruch sagen..
6)	Er konnte auch dicht neben ihr sitzen, musste eine Zigarette rauchen, den Rauch tief in seine Lungen einatmen, und dann den Rauch ausatmen, so dass der Kopf der Frau vom Rauch eingehüllt wurde. Dazu musste er während des Ausatmens ganz leise einen  Zauberspruch murmeln…
7)	 Ein noch stärkerer Zauber war: er musste mit dem großen Zeh des rechten Fußes ein bisschen Erde auskratzen, in die rechte Hand geben und auf dem Kopf verreiben. Dabei musste er die Erdgöttin, Mutter Thorani (???????), anrufen und um Hilfe bitten.

Nr. 6) und 7) werden als sehr starker Zauber angesehen, je stärker der Zauber, desto unangenehmer die Durchführung. Es ist ja nicht angenehm,. seine Herzallerliebste in Zigarettenrauch einzuhüllen; auch ist es einem Thai sehr unangenehm, Erde auf seinem Kopf zu verteilen, da Erde als etwas Niedriges, Schmutziges angesehen wird. Und mit dem Fuß etwas aus der Erde kratzen ist als eine sehr niedrige Handlung, ja als das Gegenteil einer Handlung (gewissermaßen eine Un-Tat) anzusehen. Und diese mit dem Fuß ausgekratzte Erde in die Hand zu geben, ist für den Thai etwas sehr Schlimmes, die Verkörperung von schlechtem Benehmen. 

Führten die oben genannten Praktiken immer noch nicht zum Ziel, blieb eine letzte, wenngleich für die Frau gefährliche Magie übrig: Eine Flüssigkeit, (??????????) ins Essen mischen. Diese Flüssigkeit wurde aus der Leiche einer Person entnommen, die durch unglückliche Umstände  ums Leben gekommen war. Am Wirksamsten war es, wenn  die Flüssigkeit einer Frau entnommen wurde, die bei der Geburt ihres Kindes verstorben war. Derjenige, der die Flüssigkeit aus der Leiche gewinnen wollte, musste den Toten fest in seinen Armen  halten, eine Kerze unter das Kinn des Toten halten und die Flüssigkeit aus dem Schädel entnehmen…
Ein einziges Tröpfchen von ‚nahmmanpraai’ wurde in das Essen der Frau gemischt. Aß die Frau das Essen, wurde sie in jeder Hinsicht eine Sklavin des Mannes, doch konnte die Flüssigkeit sie für den Rest ihres Lebens geisteskrank machen. Daher wandten es nicht viele Männer an.

Natürlich gab es auch Fälle, bei denen die Frauen die Liebe der Männer erzwingen wollten. Junge, unverheiratete Mädchen wenden die Praktiken normalerweise nicht an, die thailändische Gesellschaft verlangt von ihnen ein passives, zurückhaltendes Verhalten dem Mann gegenüber. Sie müssen warten, bis der Mann von sich aus an sie herantritt. Etwas Anderes war es bei schon verheirateten, deren Mann sie nicht mehr beachtete. Auch hier gab es wieder verschiedene Praktiken:
1)	Eine Frau mischte etwas Scheidensekret in das Essen des Mannes. Daraufhin –so glaubte man- verlor er jedes Interesse an anderen Frauen. Sie musste das aber im Geheimen tun, fand der Mann es heraus, würde er sie streng bestrafen. Denn das Scheidensekret hatte die unangenehme Begleiteigenschaft, dass alle Tattoos und Amulette des Mannes ihre Wirkung verloren und er verletzlich wurde.
2)	Prostituierte gingen etwas anders , aber ähnlich vor. Sie lösten etwas Scheidensekret in Wasser auf und besprengten damit die Türpfosten und den Querbalken über der Tür. Ein Mann, der in die Nähe der Tür kam, wurde nun magisch durch diesen Eingang ins Zimmer (zu der Prostituierten) gezogen. Er konnte einfach nicht widerstehen… Bemerkte er, dass er ‚ins Zimmer hineingezogen wurde’, konnte er seine Amulette noch jemandem geben, der draußen stand, sonst hätten sie ihre magische Wirkung verloren…
Wenn jedoch eine Frau fürchtete oder bemerkt hatte, dass eine andere Frau mit Hilfe ihres Scheidensekrets die Liebe zu ihr erzwungen hatte, musste sie versuchen, den Zauber rückgängig zu machen. Dazu benutzte sie Moos, dass sie von dem Bot eines Tempels abgekratzt hatte. Das mischte sie mit dem Schmutzwasser von Grund eines Bootes (wo die Planken zu faulen beginnen) und tat die Mischung  unter sein Essen, und der alte Zauber war wirkungslos. 

Joseph

----------


## Enrico

Sehr informativ. Bisschen was kann ich auch beisteuern

Weis nicht mehr, letztes Jahr oder 2006 waren wir mit einer aus dem Dorf bei einer Wahrsagerin, ihr Mann hatte ne andere. Sind wir halt hin. Sie war wohl die berühmteste Thailands, solange hammer auch gewartet, den ganzen Tag  ::  

Naja, sie bekam auch so ein Wässerchen was sie ihm unterjubeln sollte, sind heute noch glücklich zusammen. Ich bekam Stroh und nen Stöckchen, wie sonen Holzdübel, in die Geldtasche, das hat leider nicht geholfen, sollte mir mehr Geld bringen. Aber der ganze Tag war sehr interessant  ::

----------

Joseph, sehr guter Beitrag, aber sind wir ja so gewohnt, denke nur gerade darüber nach ob ich schon Scheidensekret im Essen hatte, wenn ja, hat es im richtigen Sinne geholfen und ansonsten nicht geschadet.

Grüße

volker

----------

Bilder von anfangs der Woche......

Solche Wahrsager-Rituale ( Fotos mit chinesischem Kulturhintergrund ) sehen in etwa so aus:

Das Ganze spielt sich nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit ab und man ist in Weiss gekleidet.






Es wird aus der Hand gelesen. Und ich war mehr als nur erstaunt. Das "Orakel" hat uns Dinge erzählt, die es also unmöglich vorher gewusst haben konnte. Zumal uns die Dame gänzlich unbekannt war.









Also manche sahen aus.....als ob die irgendwie bis oben hin zu mit verbotenen Substanzen wären......









Des weiteren gab es auch zu essen, aber nur vegetariisch. Ein paar ritzen sich die Zunge mit Äxten und messern auf und wiederum Andere rannten überglühende Kohlen oder stampften über einen riesen Haufen von Glasscherben.


Hoffe das passt hier irgendwie dazu, Joseph.  
Sonst bitte entfernen.

----------


## Samuianer

...das mit dem Leichensekret kann boese ins "Auge" gehen, das wird die betroffene Peson eher toeten als nur wahnsinnig machen!

Habe in dem Zusammenhang auch schon von "Babyoel" gelesen, das aus dem Korpus von gerade verstorbenen oder totgeborenen Babys extrahiert wird... Yak!

Das sowas "Moenche" im Tempel machen ist NOCH abgefahrener!

Diese Rituale rufen bei mir tiefste Abneigungen hervor, es geht auch ohne "Magie"!

----------


## schiene

> ...das mit dem Leichensekret kann boese ins "Auge" gehen, das wird die betroffene Peson eher toeten als nur wahnsinnig machen!
> 
> Habe in dem Zusammenhang auch schon von "Babyoel" gelesen, das aus dem Korpus von gerade verstorbenen oder totgeborenen Babys extrahiert wird... Yak!
> 
> Das sowas "Moenche" im Tempel machen ist NOCH abgefahrener!
> 
> Diese Rituale rufen bei mir tiefste Abneigungen hervor, es geht auch ohne "Magie"!


Noch was zum Thema Leichensekret/-Gift
http://www.bestatterweblog.de/leichengift/81/

----------


## Samuianer

> Zitat von Samuianer
> 
> ...das mit dem Leichensekret kann boese ins "Auge" gehen, das wird die betroffene Peson eher toeten als nur wahnsinnig machen!..edit...!
> 
> Diese Rituale rufen bei mir tiefste Abneigungen hervor, es geht auch ohne "Magie"!
> 
> 
> Noch was zum Thema Leichensekret/-Gift
> http://www.bestatterweblog.de/leichengift/81/


Danke fuer die Aufmerksamkeit, dann "guten Appetit"!  ::  Ich schick dir dann mal 'n Fisch, auf dem Landweg... kannst mir dann ja mal schreiben, wie der dir so bekam!

Habe meine Freundin, die an Krebs verstorben war das letzte Geleit gegeben, die war nur ca. 36 Std. tot.... kurz vor der Einaescherung wurde noch mal die Sperrholzkiste geoeffnet damit sich alle von ihr verabschien konnten.

Ich hatte die Ehre zuerst... die Person die den Sarg geoeffnet hatte, sprizte aus einer Flasche noch reichlich Fluessigkeit (Jasminduftwasser) in den Sarg... ich neigte mich drueber, sie lag dort tatsaechlich als wuerde sie nur schlafen und koennte jeden Moment die Augen wieder aufschlagen.... erfasst ihre Haende, die bemerkenswert kalt und irgendwie leblos, starr waren, beugte mich ueber ihren Koerper und wollte ihr einen Kuss auf die Stirn geben... ein stechender Verwesungsgeruch liess mich zurueck schnellen...heilige Hoelle, was war das fuer ein Gestank!

Mega! Danach roch ich an meinen Haenden, der gleiche, hoechst intensive Geruch, als haette ich einen toten Hund (Kadaver) gestreichelt, ihr wisst ja vielleicht wie die riechen, wenn die so bei der Hitze einen Tag, oder einige Tage am Strassenrand lagen! Ich ging sofort rueber zu den Tempelwaschraeumen und schrubbte mir ordentlich die Haende!

----------

In Kurzform: Wie meine Ex seinerzeit die eheliche Gemeinschaft, incl. Sohn, und das gemeinsame Haus verlassen hatte, kam nach ein paar Monaten die Familie von ihr und vollzog über einen Tag hin an allen Ecken des Hauses allen möglichen "Zauber" mit Wässerchen und Beschwörungen. Gebracht hat es übrigens nichts, ich schrieb ja von meiner "Ex".

Meine Meinung. Ein solcher "Humbug" dient nur dazu, sich nicht wirklich und realitätsbezogen mit einer Angelegenheit auseinandersetzen zu müssen. Natürlich weil auch die Fähigkeit dazu fehlt. Auch wenn man sich die mit der Zeit aneignen könnte. 
Ein oder mehrere sachliche und engagierte Gespräche der Familie mit der Tochter/Schwester etc. hätten da wohl mehr bewirkt. Aber eine Kultur solcher "Problemlösungsstrategien" scheint vielen Thais noch nicht gegeben zu sein. Da wird noch viel Zeit vergehen.

Mein Resümee: Schwachsinn, aber eben Realität des Alltags.

----------


## Daniel Sun

> ...Mein Resümee: Schwachsinn, aber eben Realität des Alltags.


Na Monta, das hättest du aber auch ein wenig netter formulieren können...

Ich denke mal viele dieser Rituale haben einen hinduistischen und vorbuddistischen Hintergrund...weiß da aber auch nix genaues drüber. Grundsätzlich finde ich diese Praktiken schon interessant, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich daran glauben würde. 

Aber im Grunde hast du wohl recht, solche Ritual und Bräuche dienen wohl nur dem eigenem Seelenfrieden. „Mesch“ fühlt sich nicht so allein mit seine Ängsten und Sorgen, wenn er sich an die Götter wendet oder in die Welt der Geister flüchtet.

----------

> ...das hättest du aber auch ein wenig netter formulieren können...


Stimmt, sagen wir mal anders. Obwohl ein "schwacher Sinn", also mit wenig Sinn, doch ok. ist.

----------


## Dieter

Magische Praktiken zur Erzwingung sind hierzulande voellig unnoetiger Humbug Joseph.

Hab mir heute ne knackige Braut von nem Moped in Yaowarat/Soi Texas runtergewunken und das ganze fuer THB 300,-- geregelt   ::  .

----------


## Joseph

Naja, ich weiß, dass die Praktiken Humbug sind...trotzdem finde ich sie interessant.

Übrigens, ich hatte nichts davon geschrieben, wie man versucht, SEX zu erzwingen, sondern LIEBE.

Zum SEX mögen Deine 300 Baht zwar genügen... Ob die Dame aber Dir wegen der 300 Baht verfällt, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber da wirst Du wohl sagen: "Who cares?" 

Joseph

PS.: Wollte eigentlich vor meinem Abflug am Mittw. noch einen Beitrag in diesen Thread  reinstellen, komme aber leider nicht dazu. Nach meiner Rückkehr geht's dann weiter...

----------


## Dieter

> Ob die Dame aber Dir wegen der 300 Baht verfällt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Gerade damit das auf keinen Fall passiert, favorisiere ich ja gelegentlich diese Loesung.

----------


## Samuianer

> ...edit... Ein solcher "Humbug" dient nur dazu, sich nicht wirklich und realitätsbezogen mit einer Angelegenheit auseinandersetzen zu müssen. ....edit.... 
> Ein oder mehrere sachliche und engagierte Gespräche der Familie mit der Tochter/Schwester etc. hätten da wohl mehr bewirkt. ....edit.... Resümee: Schwachsinn...edit...


Unterschreibe ich glatt...!

Universell auf alle derartigen "Problemsloesungsversuche" bezogen...HokusPokus um vom eigentlichen Rpoblem abzulenken oder gar eine Art Gehirnwaesche...!

Wie nach so einem Ritual (Konditionierungsprozess), einige der Beteiligten wieder ploetzlich "Sabai Dschai" sind.   ::

----------


## Samuianer

> Ich denke mal viele dieser Rituale haben einen hinduistischen und vorbuddistischen Hintergrund...


Daniel, derlei Rituale sind klitzeklar von hinduistischen - vorbuddhistischen Ritualen zu TRENNEN!

Das eine sind Opferrituale, das andere sind Geisterrituale - Vodoozeuchs, die auf Humbug-HokusPokus basieren!

GERADE Buddha wollte mit seiner (damals hoechst revolutionaeren Heilslehre) Schluss mit dem ganzen Zauber machen, da auch wertvolle Nahrungsmittel (Milch, Butterfett, Reis Fruechte, etc.) und vor Allem wertvolle ZEIT verschwendet wurde, mal abgesehen von der Hirnwaesche, Konditionierung und der Wichtigmacherei der Priester um ihrer selbst willen!

"Wer sich mal etwas eigehender mit dem INHALT dieser Lehren (Vedanta, Dahmmapada etc.) befasst hat der versteht das es sich bei den "anderen Wegen, wie Zuberei" um absoluten Humbug handeln muss.

Weil diese G'schichten schon mal ganz falsch ansetzen, naemlich auf das Ego... wozu eine Frau/Mann zur Liebe verzaubern? 
Mal ganz nuechtern gefragt:

Was soll denn das dann fuer eine "Liebe" sein, die erzwungen werden musste? 

An so einen Schiet koennen doch nur gestoerte Schafskoepfe glauben!

So ist's mit dem Regenmacher, dem Fruchtbarkeitsopfer... Allen Ritualen die irgendeine "Manipulation" der Gegebenheiten oder der Umwelt erzwingen sollen!




> Aber im Grunde hast du wohl recht, solche Ritual und Bräuche dienen wohl nur dem eigenem Seelenfrieden. „Mesch“ fühlt sich nicht so allein mit seine Ängsten und Sorgen, wenn er sich an die Götter wendet oder in die Welt der Geister flüchtet.


Genau darum scheint es zu gehen!

Seelenbalsam fuer die Einfaeltigen!

Wie dieses grausliche Gedoehns mit den Amuletten bis hin zu den Staturen, denen mehr Bedeutung und Verehrung zugemessen wird als der Lehre an und fuer sich!

Das Allein ist schon der blanke Hohn!

----------


## Dieter

Hab gestern in Bangkok nen Typ gesehen mit acht von diesen Kanaldeckeln um den Hals.

Man hat der einen Schiss vor dem Schicksal, dachte ich mir.

----------


## Samuianer

> Hab gestern in Bangkok nen Typ gesehen mit acht von diesen Kanaldeckeln um den Hals.
> 
> Man hat der einen Schiss vor dem Schicksal, dachte ich mir.


a.) das auf alle Faelle und b.) 'ne handfeste Jatukam-Neurose!   ::

----------

